# Photos of LONDON



## Dandy-Warhol (May 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda (Jun 2, 2004)

i dont know if we're gonna get too many participants in this narrow theme but what the hell, I love Big Ben!







Maybe we should turn it into a London Landmarks thread...


----------



## manda (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Dandy-Warhol (Jun 2, 2004)

I wanted to post some more, but I can't link from my gallery even though they claim you can 

So I'll just post a link

http://quarry.mediaobjects.co.uk/p4836093.html


----------



## Anders K (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi,
sorry this pic aint larger. I scanned it two years ago but seems to have lost the original file. This is the only file left and I do not have the possibility to rescan a dia positive at this moment.


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (Jun 6, 2004)

It's cool!  8)  even though it's small


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 1, 2004)

I wish I had some to contribute.  I just saw some beautiful ones in another chat forum in a photography thread.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 2, 2004)

London? London? Hm... I was 12 when I was in London, that was back in 1972  :shock: ... my dad took a good many photos then, now WHERE are they???


----------



## mrphil (Nov 22, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2005)

Yours truly and sister (photographing with her Kodak Instamatic) in London in 1972. Photo taken by these two ladies' dad. Print made by LaFoto'sSister way back then... almost centuries ago .


----------



## Retnyap (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's a few of mine:er:


----------



## Megip (Dec 6, 2005)

Eyes FORWARD!


----------



## df3photo (Dec 6, 2005)

well i dont have many online. this one just reminds me of our wherl wind trip to london... and thats about how much blue sky we saw there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




retnyaps pic of london eye is Way better. this was just a snapshot.


----------



## JonK (Dec 6, 2005)

Trafalgar


----------



## jeroen (Mar 18, 2006)

Had a great weekend in London a couple of weeks ago.

Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 28, 2006)

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2012)

0584_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0601_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0603_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0621_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0631_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0642_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0663_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0673_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0676_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0678_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2013)

0707_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0711_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0723_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0756_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sweetapollo (Oct 21, 2013)

Kings Cross



Mind The Gap


National History Museum


----------



## R3d (Oct 21, 2013)

Big Ben Goodyear Blimp - WB Edit by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Oct 22, 2013)

Portabello Rd


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2013)

Cool a thread started in May of 2004.
I think that's the year TPF first hit the Internet.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 23, 2013)

KmH said:


> Cool a thread started in May of 2004.
> I think that's the year TPF first hit the Internet.



That ok then i think my shot was before 2004

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 23, 2013)

KmH said:


> Cool a thread started in May of 2004.
> I think that's the year TPF first hit the Internet.



Well, what's wrong with that when it's the Photo Themes?
Plus: TPF is older than that, for I joined on 1 Feb 2004, and by then it had already been around for a while  Terri must know, she was among the very first members.

And just so my contribution don't go without photo, here's an old one that I managed to undig:


----------



## sashbar (Oct 23, 2013)

OK, I will keep this one alive.


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2013)

LaFoto said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Cool a thread started in May of 2004.
> ...


Nothing, which is why I said "cool".


----------



## sashbar (Dec 22, 2013)

View from Shard


----------



## sashbar (Dec 22, 2013)

... and this is Shard:


----------



## sashbar (Dec 22, 2013)

... and this is Shard, 79th floor


----------



## Andy5D (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## stapo49 (Jan 12, 2019)

Trafalgar Square 




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2019)

Cutty Sark



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 21, 2022)

A few of mine:


Canary Wharf at dusk by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr



Approaching Tower Bridge by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr



Distant London EyeR by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr



Palace gates in IR by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr



sml P1280093 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 21, 2022)

petrochemist said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf at dusk by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr
> ...


Very good set


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 22, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good set


Thanks Jeff, it's fairly close to me so I have had several opportunities.


----------

